# Neue Grafikkarte für AGP Anschluss



## scwi (31. Mai 2006)

Der Rechner meines Sohnes hat noch eine recht alte Grafikkarte, bei neueren Spielen versagt diese offensichtlich öfters mal den Dienst. Da der PC noch einen  AGP-Anschluss hat, will er eine Karte mit X850XT ATI oder eine 7800er von Nvidia. Ich habe mich einmal schlau gemacht, es heisst immer wieder dass die 7800er zum Flimmern neigt. Besitzt wer eine dieser Karten? Welche kann man in der Praxis empfehlen?
Und: Braucht das Ding wirklich so viel Strom?


Danke


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2006)

Das mit dem Flimmern kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es ist richtig, dass die Wandler auf
manchen Karten bei großen Auflösungen ein matschiges Bild liefern. Deswegen
wird grundsätzlich auch empfohlen, den DVI-Anschluß zu nutzen.

Thema Strom : Inzwischen sind sie auch wieder genügsamer geworden, aber ältere
Mainboards könnten trotzdem Probleme damit haben.

Was für ein Rechner ist es denn ?
CPU ? RAM ? Mainboard ?

Und was für ein Monitor steckt denn dran ?

mfg chmee


----------

